# Not-Aus Schütz



## capri-fan (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

darf man eine Not-Aus Schütz Kombination auch auf der Ausgangsseite eines Frequenzumrichters einsetzen um den Antrieb abzuschalten.

Wir speisen in diesem Fall den Umrichter mit 600V DC 40A direkt in den Zwischenkreis ein und um dort nicht riesige Schütze einbauen zu müssen, wollen wir wenn möglich abgangsseitig abschalten.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus

MfG
Dierk


----------



## dtsclipper (25 Februar 2009)

Da würde ich die Finger aber WEIT weg lassen...

Hängt natürlich von der benötigten Sicherheitsebene ab, aber wenn schon ein FU den Antrieb steuert dann sollte der FU den Antrieb auch geregelt herunterfahren und bei Stillstand die Bremse zumachen.


----------



## MSB (25 Februar 2009)

@dts
Nicht das ich dir pauschal widersprechen würde,
aber nach dem geregelten runterfahren wird (sofern der FU keinen "sicheren Halt" Eingang hat,
entweder die Versorgungsspannung vom FU abgeschalten, oder der Motor vom FU abgetrennt,
mit der entsprechenden Anzahl an Schützen vor oder halt auch nach dem Umrichter ...


Ansonsten wurde das hier schon mal prinzipiell durchgekaut:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20521&highlight=Frequenzumrichter+sch%FCtz

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## dtsclipper (25 Februar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> @dts
> ...
> aber nach dem geregelten runterfahren wird (sofern der FU keinen "sicheren Halt" Eingang hat,
> entweder die Versorgungsspannung vom FU abgeschalten, oder der Motor vom FU abgetrennt,



Das habe ich vorrausgesetzt...

Meine Interpretation war halt 
NotAus - Schütze 'raus - Antrieb kann machen was er will
Und davor wollte ich warnen.

OK, unglücklich formuliert...

dtsclipper


----------



## Superkater (25 Februar 2009)

*Not-Aus Schaltung Ausgangsseitig*

Finger weg vor dieser Schaltung. 

Jeder Motor und jede Mechanik muss mit einer bestimmten Not-Aus Rampe niederfahren und dazu benötigt man auch unbedingt die Verbindung zum Motor. Ausserdem kommt an allen guten Umrichterfamilien die Fehlermeldung "Motorphase fehlt" wenn man den Motor mit einem Schütz wegnimmt.

Unsere Firma baut RBGs und schaltet den Not-Aus Schütz vor der Sinamics ALM um 3 Sekunden verzögert ab (realisiert mit Siemens Safety Programm auf CP319F nach Kategorie 3).  

Bei der Sinamics wird aber sofort der Eingang AUS3 weggenommen und dsas RBG fährt mit der Not-Ausrampe gezielt alles nieder nieder.

Die 3 Sekunden brauchen wir für die Erhaltung des  Zwischenkreises (600V) währed der gezielten Rampenfahrt.

Wir haben aber auch einzelene Antriebe mit Servomotoren (SEW oder Sinamics) bei anderen Maschinen im Einsatz. Dort haben wir für das zeitverzögerte Abschalten meist ein PILZ Relais realisert, bei dem man die Abfallverzögerung einstellen kann.


----------



## wincc (26 Februar 2009)

also ich denke das kommt auf die kategorie an außerdem darauf ob man NOT-AUS hat oder NOT-Halt

bei Not-Aus wäre es rein theoretisch möglich den Schütz hinter dem Fu zu schmeißen

bei Not-Halt ist das was anderes da musst du erst bremsen und nach stillstand bzw nach einer max-zeit fliegt der schütz

hab beide sachen schon gesehn in siemens-anlagen .., mit schütz hinter Simovert VC

wenn ich nen mist erzählt hab korregiert mich bitte


----------

